# La Femme Sparkle Dusts swatches!



## cindysilver4 (Sep 5, 2006)

I ordered eleven (!!!) tubs of La Femme Sparkle Dusts, after I was given one (#5 Opal) as a gift.  I love every single one of these, and they were under $4 a pop!  The colors are quite sparkly, but blend fantastically, and are all beautiful.  I have pictures of swatches and colors!  I got mine on Ebay but I have found them elsewhere if you just googlesearch for "La femme sparkle dust" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Colors, in order, are:

13, 19, 3, 8, 26, 32, 37, 9, 20, 14, 21
















flash:






Hope this is helpful to someone!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you! I just read about these earlier today! Now I'll have to stare and decide which to try first.


----------

